# Petition for a new Group xD



## Splych (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i was just thinking ... why not make a petition on a new group here at GBAtemp . mhm iunno what to name one ... but maybe a group that has some control at the forums ? when i check out the forums not much staff members are online . maybe like one or two are online for the least . so yea how about a new group in the staff . this way the forums can be in watch more often ...

Signed By :
Echo









- Echo


----------



## alex (Aug 12, 2008)

What, some sort of event hosters? More contests? Maybe a Wi-Fi group staff for tournaments? I hope, I would like to be part of that since I have Wi-Fi-. Just a suggestion though by me. Or do we have that already...

Signed by:

-Alex


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 12, 2008)

Echo said:
			
		

> Well i was just thinking ... why not make a petition on a new group here at GBAtemp . mhm iunno what to name one ... *but maybe a group that has some control at the forums *? when i check out the forums not much staff members are online . maybe like one or two are online for the least . so yea how about a new group in the staff . this way the forums can be in watch more often ...
> 
> Signed By :
> Echo
> ...


although i actually think that ^ might be nice too


----------



## alex (Aug 12, 2008)

I've noticed petitions are the new trend around here...


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 12, 2008)

We actually had a petition to stop all the petitions a while back.


----------



## alex (Aug 12, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> We actually had a petition to stop all the petitions a while back.


Yeah, and it got banned.


----------



## JPH (Aug 12, 2008)

jph doesn't approve of new staff groups, we've got plenty as it is :I

trust me, the forums stay clean for the most part and there's always a staffer around just in case there's any problems that come up.

I:


----------



## alex (Aug 12, 2008)

jph said:
			
		

> jph doesn't approve of new staff groups, we've got plenty as it is :I
> 
> trust me, the forums stay clean for the most part and there's always a staffer around just in case there's any problems that come up.
> 
> I:


Yes, I know how much you guys are watching over us. But some threads get overlooked.

Or how about the Tournament Organizer? That would be neat. Please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Okay whatever it doesn't matter...


----------



## JPH (Aug 12, 2008)

lostsoul5673 said:
			
		

> jph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wi-fi tournaments aren't things that happen everyday - there's only been three in gbatemp's existence.
im sure if the time does come for a wifi torunament, trusted member's will be asked to help out some with organizing.

no need for any new groups at the moment, and i kind of get the feeling adding new groups will just make some feel excluded and others feel like they've got big ol' e-penises :I


----------



## alex (Aug 12, 2008)

jph said:
			
		

> lostsoul5673 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already feel excluded... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel like I'm the youngest one here.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 12, 2008)

lostsoul5673 said:
			
		

> I already feel excluded...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chillax, youve only been here for a month
and age doesnt count for anythingg


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 12, 2008)

We need like 5 mods just for testing area.


----------



## Splych (Aug 12, 2008)

oh wow ... petitions are bad O_O


okay then this topic is now closed !


----------

